# Greek Donek



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no clue about these birds. I haven't had time to research them. However, there is one in Hudson, MA at an animal hospital. Found very weak and almost starved. The bird is from the man who's web site I've listed below. We can't get in touch with him. His emails keep bouncing back. And he's not returning phone calls so far.....So.........this birdie needs a home. I've asked for a picture. If I get one, I'll post it. They sure are pretty birds. Damn shame to actually put your name on your bird and STILL not show any interest in getting back.  

www.theosgoldendoneks.com


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I have no clue about these birds. I haven't had time to research them. However, there is one in Hudson, MA at an animal hospital. Found very weak and almost starved. The bird is from the man who's web site I've listed below. We can't get in touch with him. His emails keep bouncing back. And he's not returning phone calls so far.....So.........this birdie needs a home. I've asked for a picture. If I get one, I'll post it. They sure are pretty birds. *Damn shame to actually put your name on your bird and STILL not show any interest in getting back.  *
> 
> www.theosgoldendoneks.com


Yes, it is. Funny how his site says they're his life and all that....hopefully he is away from home and will call today.  I hope you are able to find a home for the poor guy if not.


----------

